

Excercises in Generated Prose - sp332
http://emshort.wordpress.com/2009/06/24/exercises-in-generated-prose/

======
sp332
There was an article here earlier about Inform 7 tools, this one shows how to
construct interesting interactive prose using the I7 language.

